# Do Your Own Oil Change Reset Light



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

If you do your own oil change on a brand new Maxima, how do you make the "change oil soon" light go off?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

you probably have to get teh code reset. go to auto zone they can do it for free


----------



## djirtu (Feb 28, 2004)

speaking of oil changes. i have a 2000 max GLE, i just bought it a few weeks ago and realized the oil wasnt changed for 6000 miles. i never had a light that told me to change the oil. i dont even know if the car has a light that tells you its time to change the oil. but anyway, before i actually got the oil changed myself, everytime i locked the car with my keyless remote, i heard the horn followed by a beep. now evertime i lock the car, (after i changed the oil) i only hear a beep. so my questions are....

1) does a 2000 nissan maxima have a light that tells u to change the oil? and if it does, why didnt mine show up? 

2) why is it that before i changed the oil, i used to hear the horn and the beep, and after i changed it, i only hear the beep?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

leroys4wd said:


> If you do your own oil change on a brand new Maxima, how do you make the "change oil soon" light go off?


I assume this is a 2004 maxima ? You can look in your owners manual to learn how to reset the light


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

djirtu said:


> speaking of oil changes. i have a 2000 max GLE, i just bought it a few weeks ago and realized the oil wasnt changed for 6000 miles. i never had a light that told me to change the oil. i dont even know if the car has a light that tells you its time to change the oil. but anyway, before i actually got the oil changed myself, everytime i locked the car with my keyless remote, i heard the horn followed by a beep. now evertime i lock the car, (after i changed the oil) i only hear a beep. so my questions are....
> 
> 1) does a 2000 nissan maxima have a light that tells u to change the oil? and if it does, why didnt mine show up?
> 
> 2) why is it that before i changed the oil, i used to hear the horn and the beep, and after i changed it, i only hear the beep?


No light on your max unless you have no oil pressure . As for your horn beep , Hold both lock and unlock buttons on your remote at the same time untill the horn beeps or the lights flash this is how you turn off/on the horn beep when locking your car


----------



## djirtu (Feb 28, 2004)

Spddracer said:


> No light on your max unless you have no oil pressure . As for your horn beep , Hold both lock and unlock buttons on your remote at the same time untill the horn beeps or the lights flash this is how you turn off/on the horn beep when locking your car



awesome it worked. thanks man.


----------

